# Nervous Horse Trailering



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

I have heard chamomile is great. Some people use the tea or you can get some of the dried flowers and let them soak in water and then use that water/flower mixture to soak her feed.

Practicing loading will do more than an supplement can do. If she is confident around the trailer it will make a world of difference in other areas too.


----------

